# Smurto's Golden Ale - Rediscovered!



## loikar (22/8/09)

Found one of these last night, tucked away in a drawer (I have bottles hidden all over the place). Was an extract version.

Drinking it now, it's about 12-14 weeks old I reckon.

It's like Nectar!!! I can't believe I have brewed a beer that tastes this good!!
Definitely being bumped up the "To Brew" list!

Smurto, you are a Genius!!!

BF


----------



## glaab (22/8/09)

Sounds good bloke,

did you use this recipe or what?

KIT VERSION
1 can Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale
1 can Coopers Wheat Malt
250g Caramalt (or other light crystal)
15g Amarillo @ 15, 5 and dry hop.
Yeast - US05

Cheers


----------



## robbo5253 (22/8/09)

I was meant to be brewing the extract version this weekend, but due to the home brew shop being shut I cant do it.

Looking forward to it already

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## loikar (22/8/09)

glaab said:


> Sounds good bloke,
> 
> did you use this recipe or what?
> 
> ...



Brew Book says:

1 tin of Black rock LME
1.6Kg of Dry Wheat Malt
250g Crystal steeped for 45 in 3L, sparged with 2L

14L boil
20g Amarillo @ 60
15g Amarillo @ 15
15g Amarillo @ 5
Everything else in at Flameout to dissolve

23L batch

Left Over Safale US05 from a JSGA clone

10 days in Primary
10 days in secondary


OG 1047
FG 1010

5.2% in the bottle


and it's all gone :angry:


----------



## glaab (22/8/09)

Thanks, I'll try it this week.


----------



## Wisey (24/8/09)

uh huh.... Im going to try this for sure

No one carries damn wheat malt tho argghhhh


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/8/09)

The above recipe was one of the last extract brews I did before jumping to AG. Only difference is that i used a coopers Canadian Blond can instead of the unhopped LLME

Was a very well recieved and unfortunately quickly drunk keg!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## JaffaMan (27/8/09)

I'm looking foward to when my DSGA bottles are conditioned, I just bottled my first extract batch of this last night.

I couldent get us-05 at the time (only s-04), and Dr. Smurto advised me to doubble my hops (so I did, ended up using 90g amarillo all up). Smelt awsome.


----------



## michaelcocks (27/8/09)

JaffaMan said:


> I'm looking foward to when my DSGA bottles are conditioned, I just bottled my first extract batch of this last night.
> 
> I couldent get us-05 at the time (only s-04), and Dr. Smurto advised me to doubble my hops (so I did, ended up using 90g amarillo all up). Smelt awsome.



Mine was bloody fantastic - best beer I've brewed yet ...very well recieved. Now trying the TTLA clone from Dr Smurto...

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Wisey (30/8/09)

Ok Heres what I Boiled up today

1.5kg Coopers Wheat
1.5kg Morgans Caramalt Blend
250g Dried wheat malt
2 Plugs US Cascade @ 25mins
2 Plugs US Casade @ 10mins
12g US-05 Yeast.

mmmmmmmmmm, smells sexy


----------



## loikar (30/8/09)

Wisey said:


> Ok Heres what I Boiled up today
> 
> 1.5kg Coopers Wheat
> 1.5kg Morgans Caramalt Blend
> ...



Cool, you got the Wheat malt then Wisey.
Looks like a cracker!
Cascade sounds nice, but IMHO, Amarillo for this on all the way.
Either way, let it condition for as long as you can, mine was sooooooo much better after the 12 weeks.

Got an Extract LCBA to do once I finalise my recipe and then im doing the DSGA again!

How bloody good is this brewing caper?!

BF


----------



## corcatraz (2/9/09)

Hey guys!

After about 4 days of solid browsing and reading :blink: I think it's time to give this extract brewing a go. I've done 3 K&K brews and then found these forums. 

I think I've got the main ideas sorted just a few questions if ya don't mind. Oh and Dr Smurto's seems to be highly recommended so I'll give it a crack.

I've got:

1 x Thomas coopers malt
1 x Thomas coopers wheat malt
1 x Safale us-05

about to order the crystal and hops.

So....I steep the grain first and should end up with about 4-5L. Then add both cans to that and top up to 14L. Add the hops, boil for an hour adding hops when necessary etc etc ?

I've seen some extract recipes where only half a can and a few litres of water are used for the boil. Is there much difference? Did you boil up both cans? 

And regarding the yeast do I give it a stir or just let it sit on top?

Thanks for all the great info!!
cheers :beer:


----------



## robbo5253 (2/9/09)

Corcatraz,

You wont be disapointed by this brew, put my first one down Tuesday night and smelt fantastic.

For your boil volume for the hops, if you are boiling in 14l you would want around 1.67 kg of Liquid malt, according to the Kits and Bits spreadsheet.
In 10 litres, you would want 1.15kg of liquid malt.
This is to get the best hop utilisation, am sure someone will explain it better than me for you though

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## corcatraz (2/9/09)

robbo5253 said:


> Corcatraz,
> 
> You wont be disapointed by this brew, put my first one down Tuesday night and smelt fantastic.
> 
> ...



Ahh I see. So there is an actual ratio being used for these amounts. I'll have to check out the spreadsheet. Cant wait to give it a try!!!

Thanks mate,
Corcatraz


----------



## loikar (2/9/09)

Essentially, you want your boil gravity to be the same as your Original gravity before pitching your yeast, but honestly, it's not absolutly essential.


So your calculations would be about right Robbo.


----------



## Wisey (2/9/09)

When boiling hops make sure your pot has shit loads of head room.

Once you add hops the boil goes mad.


----------



## JaffaMan (2/9/09)

corcatraz said:


> So....I steep the grain first and should end up with about 4-5L. Then add both cans to that and top up to 14L. Add the hops, boil for an hour adding hops when necessary etc etc ?



The dr. gave me an easy method way back when I was JSGA Fan (this is for the extract version):
Steep 250g grain in 1 litre of water at 65 degree (to get 65 you put 2 parts boiling to 1 part tap temp) for 30-60 mins, then strain into your large pot with metal strainer, pour an extra litre of cold water through the strainer that still has the grain in it (into pot), add another 2 lires of water into large pot (now bringing your pot up to 4 litres).
Now you can bring the large pot up to boil, once boiling start your hop timer and chuck in first bacth of hops (for smurtos GA I think its 15g amarillo)
Once you've finished the hop boil dissolve the rest of the fermentables in your pot, if its big enough, if not, put them into your fermenter with the hop and caramalt mixture.


----------



## JaffaMan (2/9/09)

Wisey said:


> When boiling hops make sure your pot has shit loads of head room.
> 
> Once you add hops the boil goes mad.



Yeah, I use a 19 litre pot, plenty of headspace for extract brews


----------



## corcatraz (3/9/09)

Thanks for the info guys!! I'll put it together this weekend. Should be a beauty!

Then of course the hard part...waiting


----------



## Wisey (3/9/09)

mine is just finishing its ferment 


MMMMMMMMMMMM, still needs some crystal for body tho.

Ahhh well next time I will have it.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (18/10/09)

Mine's been in the fermenter for 1 week now.

OG 1042
SG 1013

Fermented in old fridge between 17.5 and 22 degrees.

Smells and tastes very nice! Very citrusy/fruity aroma. 

Very golden and slightly orange juice coloured but should be good!

Will leave it until the FG is stable plus a week.

It's going to be hard to leave the bottles for a month!


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (27/10/09)

Bottled for 6 days now and starting to clear up in the bottle. Nice golden colour as described.

What's the optimum time for drinking this from those who've brewed this before? 

Should be good from 1 month? Can be drunk earlier and when does the flavour/aroma start to fall off?

Cheers.


----------



## CDJ (27/10/09)

Mine definitively improved after 4-5 weeks. Yesterday I had a couple of stubbies that I found (10 weeks). The aroma and flavour was great!! Although, I still can't manage to make it last longer than that...


----------



## drsmurto (28/10/09)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Bottled for 6 days now and starting to clear up in the bottle. Nice golden colour as described.
> 
> What's the optimum time for drinking this from those who've brewed this before?
> 
> ...



I find this beer goes from an APA (although not hoppy enough) fresh to a balanced english summer ale after a few months when the hops fade and the malt comes through.

Could just be me though :icon_drunk:


----------



## fuddnuddler (28/10/09)

DrSmurto said:


> I find this beer goes from an APA (although not hoppy enough) fresh to a balanced english summer ale after a few months when the hops fade and the malt comes through.
> 
> Could just be me though :icon_drunk:



G'day,
Am planning the GA as a first foray outside basic K&K, and just checking the process - I assume I just follow advice I found in an earlier thread, which read:

Steep 250g grain in 1 litre of water at 65 degree (to get 65 you put 2 parts boiling to 1 part tap temp) for 30-60 mins, then strain into your large pot with metal strainer, pour an extra litre of cold water through the strainer that still has the grain in it (into pot), add another 2 lires of water into large pot (now bringing your pot up to 4 litres).
Now you can bring the large pot up to boil, once boiling start your hop timer and chuck in first bacth of hops (for smurtos GA I think its 15g amarillo)
Once you've finished the hop boil dissolve the rest of the fermentables in your pot, if its big enough, if not, put them into your fermenter with the hop and caramalt mixture.

Cheers


----------



## glaab (28/10/09)

Now you can bring the large pot up to boil, once boiling start your hop timer and chuck in first bacth of hops (for smurtos GA I think its 15g amarillo)
Once you've finished the hop boil dissolve the rest of the fermentables in your pot, if its big enough, if not, put them into your fermenter with the hop and caramalt mixture.

Cheers

[/quote]

looks about right but before you add any hops you need to add 450g of your liquid wheat malt extract to the pot for correct hops utilisation, if you don't it'll be too bitter. "put them into your fermenter with the hop and caramalt mixture.",....  any hops should be in the pot already, put the can of goo in the fermenter [I assume u are doing with can of coopers sparkling] and add whats in the pot and top up with water. I would throw a couple of kilos of ice in too or your gonna be too hot to pitch your yeast. Cheeers :icon_cheers:


----------



## fuddnuddler (28/10/09)

glaab said:


> Now you can bring the large pot up to boil, once boiling start your hop timer and chuck in first bacth of hops (for smurtos GA I think its 15g amarillo)
> Once you've finished the hop boil dissolve the rest of the fermentables in your pot, if its big enough, if not, put them into your fermenter with the hop and caramalt mixture.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Thanks Glaab, much appreciated


----------



## glaab (28/10/09)

no probs, should turn out nice. also the "extra litre of cold water through the strainer that still has the grain in it (into pot)" would be better if it was a couple of litres of 70C water to wash out any remaining sugar but I doubt it'll make much difference, I've made it without the grain and it was excellent anyway.


----------



## fuddnuddler (28/10/09)

glaab said:


> no probs, should turn out nice. also the "extra litre of cold water through the strainer that still has the grain in it (into pot)" would be better if it was a couple of litres of 70C water to wash out any remaining sugar but I doubt it'll make much difference, I've made it without the grain and it was excellent anyway.



cool, tks...so couple of litres of boiling water through the strainer to do the trick?
and also, when you mentioned ice before, just normal bagged ice ok?


----------



## RobboMC (28/10/09)

fuddnuddler said:


> cool, tks...so couple of litres of boiling water through the strainer to do the trick?
> and also, when you mentioned ice before, just normal bagged ice ok?




"Through the strainer" is problematical. There is a thing called Hot Side Aeration or HSA for short.
Some may argue it's very hard to cause, others warn it's easy. 

When straining you run a serious risk of oxidising the hot brew. Now cold oxidation before fermenting is great,
but hot oxidation is bad. The oxygen comes back to haunt you many months later, and helps destroy the flavours
of the beer. I have a 3 year old Pale Ale that's as black as the ace of spades and tastes like a glass of bad sherry,
and all I did was strain some hops, not even grain.

You need to find a way of washing the sugars off the grain letting the brew drain violently out of the bottom of the strainer.

And NOT boiling water, mix 2 parts boiling to one part tap water to get something near 70 deg C,
or get a thermometer from the brew shop.

And I don't trust bagged ice, make your own in a sanitised container with a lid. I use old ice-cream containers.


----------



## fuddnuddler (28/10/09)

RobboMC said:


> You need to find a way of washing the sugars off the grain letting the brew drain violently out of the bottom of the strainer.



Cheers for that info....learning heaps as I go!
Any suggestions re your washing the sugars reference?
Tks in advance...


----------



## Pennywise (28/10/09)

I doubt HSA would be a problem if he's straining into the pot, the boil would drive off any oxygen pretty quickly, which is why we airrate just before pitching yeast.


----------



## Hatchy (3/3/10)

I brewed this except I bought 100g of Amarillo so I decided to use them. I boiled 30g @ 10 & 30g @ 5 then dry hopped the other 40. I had a taste out of the fermenter & wanted to drink all 23 litres there & then. It was fermenting at 26 due to a lack of any decent way to control me temperature in an Adelaide summer. I bought all of the ingredients today so when I've got an empty fermenter I'll have everything ready to go again.


----------



## thedragon (14/7/12)

My first DSGA is currently no chilling and I'm getting ready to pitch. 

The recipe says US05. I have both US05 and WY1272 (American ale 2) in the fridge. 

Would you recommend going with the US05 as the recipe says, or would the 1272 be an improvement?


----------



## Helles (14/7/12)

I'd go with 1272 if you have plenty of room in FV just in case it takes off


----------



## thedragon (14/7/12)

Thanks Helles. I'll wack in the 1272 in the morning when it's chilled. 
Cheers


----------



## Malted (14/7/12)

Just wait fellahs, Beerfingers is a kit brewing whore, I am sure he'll have some pearls for you.


----------



## thedragon (15/7/12)

G'day Malted. You've pointed out the flaw in my post. I've put down an AG, but posted to a K&K thread. I think that I'll use the 1272. Cheers.


----------

